# Zebra 2 Knobs: How to make fine adjustments



## Piano Pete (Jul 13, 2017)

I have read through the zebra manual several times now, and I have not found anything regarding making finer adjustments of the knobs, or even putting in the exactly-desired values. I am trying to adjust some tuning parameters and the fact that it keeps skipping over a whole semi tone is driving me crazy haha.

My goal is to make it so that when I have the XY-pad maxed, the oscillators detune to their respective intervals, and they return to unison when it is down.


----------



## Jetzer (Jul 14, 2017)

Hold Shift.

Typing in Exact values would be amazing (update/Zebra 3?)


----------



## Piano Pete (Jul 14, 2017)

I have been trying to use shift, and it seems like depending on the modulator, the scale changes.


----------

